# Found a young pigeon not sure how old



## tsmarzo (Jun 28, 2005)

Actually my dog found the pigeon. Lucky it wasn't one of our cats. I'm not sure what to do with it. I'm not up to caring for one too young - but I think there is a bird rescue lady in a nearby town. If the youngster is about ready to fly, I can probably take care of it for a few days.After I found the bird I put it on top of our bird feeder. After awhile the parents came and fed it. For tonight I put it in our cat carrier lined with newspapers. I put in a bowl with water, and crumbled up some multigrain wafer and put that in too. I have tried not to handle the chick too much. I don't need another pet. Also I'm a little worried about parasites and disease. (Or is that an old wives tale?). In any case I am going to try to attach a couple of photos. One with dad, and one alone on top of the bird feeder.One last thing I noticed a bare irritated spot on the chick's chest. Don't know if this is significant or just sibling rivalry.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tsmarzo, 

Thank you for your concern over this little pigeon. He's pretty near weaning age by the looks of it.

Do you have the pigeon indoors or outside? Just curious, where did your dog "find" the pigeon originally? It might be ok to keep this bird inside over night, but why not place him back outside tomorrow so that his parents can come back and feed him?

As for diseases, pigeons are no more likely to transmit something to humans than anything else. Parasites they bird probably has such as lice but they are specific to birds and won't bother you or your dog. Please wash hands before and after handling any wild animal as general hygienic practises


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi tsmarzo,


Oh, thanks for looking out for this little one...!

Quite a gorgeous youngster with that pale wing and the dark bars...

Three weeks from now or so this one will be flying tolerably...but not this week.

Best if their parents can feed them, for sure.

See if you can tell where their Nest is, and, if you could get them back up into it.

Thereafter, keep an eye peeled in case he ends up on the ground or other again.

Very pretty little Bird!


Anyway, yea, no worries on the disease or germs thing, it is just one of those wive's tale items. 

Or, Dogs and Cats certainly would be way more of a concern in that regard, but not near what people's kids are for getting things from...lol...and true!

Keep us posted?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## tsmarzo (Jun 28, 2005)

Brad, 
Thanks for replying. I kept the pigeon in the carrier in our screened in porch overnight. This morning I put the bird out on the feeder again hoping the parents will come and feed it again. The raw area on the chest seems to be getting better.
The dog had the chick cornered on a concrete pad next to our back steps. The bird came from a nest on the eve of our house or the house next door. 2 stories up.
I don't think it is possible to get the chick back up there again. Also I'm thinking it may have been pushed out. Not much room up there. There was a dead baby bird on our back walk a couple of months ago.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

Thanks for the update this morning. Can you keep close watch on the baby this morning? The parents will hopefully return but this baby is vulnerable as well. It's hard to know for sure what to suggest here because if you can't get it back to the roof then there is nothing you can do. I would suggest to put it back exactly where you found it on the ground but I'm worried about cats. Please keep careful watch though and if you don't see the parents return within a hour or two, you may want to put the bird back in the carrier and bring it inside.


----------



## tsmarzo (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Phil,
This morning I think I am seeing the bird more objectively. It is much younger than I thought. This is reinforced by your assessment. I don't have a place to keep the bird, and our backyard is cat central. We live in a urban neighborhood, in the middle of the block, and our cats seem to have made a lot of friends since we moved in last summer. 
I think Im going to call our old vet and see if he knows the bird lady. 
Tim Smarzo
Syracuse, NY


----------



## tsmarzo (Jun 28, 2005)

The parents are feeding it now. Our feeder in in sunlight all day. I don't know if birds can get sunburned?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tzmarza, 

Good stuff. Still keep an eye out for the baby if you can, watching for cats and any other dangers. The pigeon will be fine out in the sun, but you may want to try to place him in the shade somewhere too so that he doesn't over heat. 

Thanks again, hope it all works out for you and the pigeon baby and he is able to become self sufficient soon


----------



## tsmarzo (Jun 28, 2005)

*Wrapup on the young pigeon*

My cats were just too interested in the young pigeon. Funny how they know. Anyway, I was able to contact the bird rescue lady through a local vet. She was the same person my daughter brought a bird to many years ago. Lots of experience. So, that is where the bird ended up. She will release the youngster when it can fly well. Next time I will be more prepared and maybe be able to take care of a young bird myself. It was sort of tough letting it go. Thanks for everyones interest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you again for your care over this baby, and for the update..

It is okay that you weren't prepared as these babies come to us at unexpected times.

But it is the fact that you took the time to follow up and find the bird rescue lady, that really matters. 

Thank you for finding the resource to ensure this youngster gets a head start.

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tsmarzo, 

Thank you for your update of the young pigeon. I have to admit I was worried about this youngster outside with the cats and your dog around. I'm glad you were able to get the bird to a rescuer and now, with your help, this bird has a better chance at growing up


Thanks again,


----------

